# I am surprised modern prophecy bibles don&#039;t read like this



## ReformedWretch (Nov 22, 2004)

Shouldn't modern prophecy bibles treat Revelation like this? (By the way I have posted this on several Premill forums.  )



> Rev1:1The revelation of Jesus Christ, which God gave him to show to his servants[1] the things that must *soon* take place.



Shouldn't this read:

Rev 1:1The revelation of Jesus Christ, which God gave him to show to his servants[1] the things that must take place eventually. 

How about here:



> Rev 1:3Blessed is the one who reads aloud the words of this prophecy, and blessed are those who hear, and who keep what is written in it, for the time is near.



Should say:

Rev 1:3Blessed is the one who reads aloud the words of this prophecy, and blessed are those who hear, and who keep what is written in it, whent he time comes.

This one:



> Rev 22:6And he said to me, "These words are trustworthy and true. And the Lord, the God of the spirits of the prophets, has sent his angel to show his servants what must soon take place."



Should say:

6And he said to me, "These words are trustworthy and true. And the Lord, the God of the spirits of the prophets, has sent his angel to show his servants what must take place when all the signs begin to occur."

Again;



> Rev 22:7"And behold, I am coming soon. Blessed is the one who keeps the words of the prophecy of this book."



Should be written;

Rev 22:7"And behold, I am coming after the 7 years of great Tribulation. Blessed is the one who keeps the words of the prophecy of this book."

Unlike Daniel we read;



> 10And he said to me, "Do not seal up the words of the prophecy of this book, for the time is near.



When it should say;

10And he said to me, "Seal up the words of the prophecy of this book, for the time is in the distant future.

And this one;



> Rev 22:12 "Behold, I am coming soon, bringing my recompense with me, to repay everyone for what he has done.



Should have been interpreted as:

Rev 22:12 "Behold, I am coming after the 7 year Tribulation, bringing my recompense with me, to repay everyone for what he has done.

Finally this;



> Rev 22:20He who testifies to these things says, "Surely I am coming soon."



Should read;

Rev 22:20He who testifies to these things says, "Surely I am coming at the end of the Tribulation."

Well.....shouldn't they?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 22, 2004)

I hear you Adam.

The time texts that you posted (as well as the NUMEROUS ones in the Epistles) were pivotal for me in moving away from the exclusively futurist mode of prophecy interpretation. James Stuart Russell in his book The Parousia made a comment something to effect that "if we take the apostles at their word then we MUST conclude either that they were wrong in their understanding of the Lord's coming again or that He did come again in the days of the apostles." 

This is a very uncomfortable position to be in for someone who truly believes the Bible and has embraced the whole pre-mil, Dispensational thing.

I certainly don't agree with everything that Russell concluded (he was definitely hyper-preterist) - but the strength of that statement hit me hard enough to knock me out of the speculative nature of the futurist camp. I couldn't deny the truthfulness of it.
I think that in a certain way, it forces the Bible reader into a more honest searching into a more legitimate interpretive system (hermeneutic) without even realizing it -at least that's what happened to me.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## andreas (Nov 23, 2004)

***Quote: 
Rev 22:7"And behold, I am coming soon. Blessed is the one who keeps the words of the prophecy of this book." 


Should be written;

Rev 22:7"And behold, I am coming after the 7 years of great Tribulation. Blessed is the one who keeps the words of the prophecy of this book.***

You presume to have the authority to change God's word. He is the author,and if He wanted it expressed another way He would have done so.You have no such authority.Where does it say ,"I am coming after seven years of great tribulation?"

"For I testify unto every man that heareth the words of the prophecy of this book, If any man shall add unto these things, God shall add unto him the plagues that are written in this book:
And if any man shall take away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God shall take away his part out of the book of life, and out of the holy city, and from the things which are written in this book." Revelation 22:18,19
andreas.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2004)

Ummm

You know I am being sarcastic right?


----------



## andreas (Nov 23, 2004)

***You know I am being sarcastic right?***


Even so,there should be no jocularity with God's word.
andreas.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2004)

It's not jocularity with God's word, it's jocularity with Dispensationalists and the MANY prophecy bibles that are out there already that basically say this in the commentary or "notes".

I am sarcastically saying that they may as well change the actual words to reflect what they misinterpret it to mean.

Yeesh, talk about turning something jovial into something serious and trite.


----------



## andreas (Nov 26, 2004)

Please forgive me,for i totally misunderstood you.
andreas.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 26, 2004)

That's cool.


----------

